

 Picking up the pieces after the N Twitter account theft - a_olt
http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/01/picking-up-the-pieces-after-the-n-twitter-account-theft/

======
sp332
This article is great, especially the part explaining how email interacts with
DNS.

